# Snowbound in car 9 days



## legalskier (Dec 22, 2011)

_*Arizona student stranded by snow survived on candy bars and melted snow for 9 days*...
An Arizona college student survived for nine days on nothing but two candy bars and melted snow after her car got stuck. Forest Service employees found Lauren Elizabeth Weinberg, 23, on Wednesday as they checked on gates in a remote area 45 miles southeast of Winslow, according to ABC News.
Weinberg was in good condition, albeit tired, cold, and hungry. She is recovering at Flagstaff Medical Center."I am so thankful to be alive and warm," Weinberg said in a statement Thursday. ***_
Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ed-snow-9-days-article-1.995414#ixzz1hHoA5VNF

Thank goodness she's ok. :smile:   But with the weather we've had around here lately, she wouldn't have to worry about getting stuck again.


----------



## soposkier (Dec 22, 2011)

Another stranded in winter article:

http://www.adn.com/2011/12/02/2200054/stranded-nome-man-survives-3-days.html


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 23, 2011)

Seriously, what does it take to have extra water, granola bars, a small shovel, a flashlight, and a wool army blanket in the back of the car?


----------



## Nick (Dec 23, 2011)

do you guys carry all that stuff in your car? i have a little blanket but usualy never carry water or anything with me. Probably a good idea just in case..


----------



## caddis (Dec 23, 2011)

The problem is too many people rely on their GPS and don't take the time to see what route it's sending you. There's a road near Powers, OR that sends you through the Cascades to get to the coast and every winter someone gets stranded or worse. A map and some common sense will go a long way. Most of the year I travel with a sleeping bag, 1st aid kit, portable battery charger, shovel, water, and pistol.


----------



## abc (Dec 23, 2011)

Nick said:


> do you guys carry all that stuff in your car? i have a little blanket but usualy never carry water or anything with me. Probably a good idea just in case..


The problem with carrying water is it'll freeze if you don't drink it. 

And if you've been drinking it, well, it'll be empty if you're stranded later in your trip.

I do "usually" have a flash light in the car (I said "usually" because I just took it out recently when I couldn't find the one in the house, and I forgot to put it back in the car...). 

On the other hand, if I'm going skiing, I've got a fair amount of extra clothes with me. And granola bars too.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 23, 2011)

It doesn't take much to just add a box of granola bars to the shopping list and then leave them in the car. They do get pretty nasty though after more than a year in the car. 

Even if your water freezes, you'll have the engine block heat to thaw it. Or if out of fuel light your back seat on fire...... hahaha. Seriously though, I'd rather have ice than no water at all. 9 days?

But I'm biased. Major lake effect storms have left people stranded no more than one day in their vehicle. The last time it happened, most people walked to gas stations or convenience stores for snacks and water. 

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2010/12/hundreds_spend_night_in_cars_w.html

God, this article was chilling. I didn't even realize this happened December 2nd of last year. December 2nd! I wanna puke as I look outside today, December 23rd with no snow had yet.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 23, 2011)

I carry extra clothes , blanket , shovel,   large candles in glass containers for heat and light , matches ,a large tin of cat litter  for traction  and the can is  also be used to heat any water that is frozen . Also have breakfast bars and a flare.  Yep i live in the Land of LES too


----------



## abc (Dec 23, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> Even if your water freezes, you'll have the engine block heat to thaw it.


If you're stranded BY snow, you can probably just scoop up a bunch of snow and have the engine heat to melt it anyway. 

I do usually have water in the car. Not by design for snow emergency, but for the impromptus bike rides I often do. But that's only for summer. By early winter, I empty them out so they don't freeze (then thaw in spring and leak all over the car).

The one thing I don't have in the car that I really should is a shovel. I think I'll add that over the weekend.


----------



## crank (Dec 27, 2011)

In the winter I carry a sleeping bag and a shovel.  If I were traveling in very remote areas I might throw in some extra food and water.  No roads I travel on in NY,VT, CT, MA, or NH are so remote that I couldn't reach civilization pretty easily.  I also always have a flashlight some tools, some rope and matches in my vehicle.


----------

